# Tai Chi Inheritor In Hong Kong - Tai Chi explosive form



## Master Chow (Jul 20, 2016)

Please enjoy the Chen Style Tai Chi Explosive Form Video 
Thank you so much.

web-site: www.taichielite.com/eng


----------

